# Imitator Eggs (First Batch)!



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

One of the males in my tank has been calling for months now. Now I finally know that I have a female also!

Will they stay white or do they change colors after they have been fertilized?


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

they'll stay white and hold their form if fertilized. within a day or two you should see a ridge form down the center that will elongate into a small white embryo.

congrats!


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

congrats man, i just looked in my film canisters a few minutes ago and i also have my first batch of eggs as well. their in the same exact spot as yours. funny huh?


----------



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

Awesome! I think mine have been there since Saturday and they are getting a little more translucent. I don't think its going to be a successful batch. I wasn't expecting much, but one can always hope.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats, keep us updated on other clutches as they come!


----------



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

After a few more batches of eggs they finally got one right. 1 of 3 eggs in the clutch is is fertal. Should i try to remove the two bad eggs?

Also I have been treating my frogs with Metronidazole once a week... I have heard someplace it could cause birth defects. Should I let the clutch develop or clear out all eggs until they are done with the medication?


----------



## robrainney (Jan 4, 2007)

Once my imitators started to lay eggs, they turned into chickens. Eggs were popping up all over. They are laying eggs at least twice a week. Hopefully yours will do the same. I'm finally getting it figured out, I think, and just found back legs on my first tadpole today.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

i guess it's the season. Today I found this after work.








It doesn't look like a _good _egg, but its a white ball inside a mass of jelly. I hope they she gets better at laying them. Well, at least I can confirm I have a pair.


----------

